# Programm kurz anhalten



## snoop83 (1. Jun 2005)

Ich halte mich kurz:
Ich brauche eine Methode, um mein Programm für ganz kurz zeit (wenige ms reichen) anzuhalten. Es geht um div. Netzwerkkomponenten und zeitliche Probleme beim Empfangen zu vieler Nachrichten auf einmal.
Habe mir dafür folgende Methode in meiner JFrame-Klasse geschrieben:


```
public void halt(int ms) {
		if (netzwerkspiel())
			try {
				  Thread neu = new Thread();
				  neu.sleep(ms); // << hier !!!
				} catch (InterruptedException e) {
					nachrichtanzeigen("oops");
				}
	}
```

Ich programmiere unter Eclipse .. es erscheint ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen an der markierten Stelle. Folgende Meldung gibt mir Ecipse aus:

The static method sleep(long) from the type Thread should be accessed in a static way	Gui.java

Was hat das zu bedeuten? Wie kann ich das Problem umgehen? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, das Programm kurzzeitig anzuhalten um dann nach wenigen ms weiter zu arbeiten?


----------



## Sky (1. Jun 2005)

```
Thread.sleep(ms);
```
 anstatt

```
Thread neu = new Thread();
neu.sleep(ms);
```


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jun 2005)

Um den aktuellen Thread schlafen zu legen brauchst du keinen neuen Thread erzeugen...
einfach Thread.sleep() aufrufen (sleep ist static daher die Eclipse-Warnung wenn du versuchst die Methode auf einer Instanz aufzurufen).
[edit]2l8[/edit]


----------



## snoop83 (1. Jun 2005)

ah.. wusst ich nicht, dass man direkt den an sich schon laufenden Thread ansprechen kann..

danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------

